# Entering the Tough Oil Era



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Michael Klare essay on 'The New Energy Pessimism'.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Interesting, how they claim we are out of new places to get oil in the US and we will be at the mercy of OPEC again.

The only reason we are at the mercy of OPEC is our own stupid politicions and the earth huggers...

According to one oil company informant, the wells are already drilled in places with great oil reserves, but capped until the OPEC members start to see a dwindling of their reserves.


----------

